# New Piccies of my girls :)



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dana looks like she could use some more weight.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

She probably could yes but I dont buy the feed because I'm just the groom and rider and their owner is a shift nurse who I will be the first to admit shouldnt have animals......


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

The horse in the first pics looks too underweight. SOURCE is the best feed suppliment for putting on weight on hard keepers I have ever used, next to corn oil. I would suggest doing something quick, I wuddn't ride her until she is back to proper weight myself.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Kiki said:


> She probably could yes but I dont buy the feed because I'm just the groom and rider and their owner is a shift nurse who I will be the first to admit shouldnt have animals......


I get that the horses are not yours. But, I would not ride that first one in current condition. Also, I'd be certain to tell the owner that that horse is underweight.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I certainly nto riding her and her owner commented the other day that she is underweight but Im sick of him sitting on his bottom claiming he dosnt have the time even if the money comes out of my own pocket......lazy mongrel


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

It is just when they are way too underweight (and honestly, hon, that is not a 'little' underweight, that is a lot, I would be ashamed for any of my horses to look that poorly for long) they already don't have enuff calories in thier body to live on, much less take the added strain of being ridden. Like never feeding someone but expecting them to work nonetheless. Mite work well for fashion models, but that is self-imposed, the horse would never chose that for themselves. I would say feed isn't her only issue, that perhaps her teeth need floating. When a horse has a hard time keeping weight it also has to do with the teeth. Our gelding was a horrible keeper, I was beggering myself making him look to weight (and he is 28, and looks good now) but once he had his teeth floated he put alot of weight on.

Sorry, I would be honest with the owner and tell him his horse is way too thin and malnourished and that you won't ride until she gets some groceries in her. It really isn't fair on the horse. Also, when they are real thin like that, the saddle and girth has gotta make them raw, rubbing on all those bones...... I work in rescue and I never saddle the bony ones, I wait for them to pack some meat on them bones first.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

As I said dont worry Im NOT riding her. And its ony been in the last few weeks that she's really gone downhill and you dont know what Vic is like. Its all well and good for you to sit there on the otherside of the planet and shake the finger accusingly and say I'm not doing the right thing. I AGREE ENTIRELY WITH YOU!!!!! DANA IS UNDERWEIGHT AND SO IS DELTA BUT VIC IS A HARD MAN TO FIND HOME, NOT WITH HIS BLESSED SHEEP AND TO TALK SOME SENSE INTO!!! 
I bought some luceren chaff and pellets that I will soak in corn oil and feed them when he's not there because if he sees e feeding them he will either drop the bundle completely or blow the stack and never let me within a 600 mile radius of her again because he'll think im taking orders from the mother-ship otherwise known as the 'ex-wife'.
But the sad thing is hat the horses are the animals in the best condition there. The sheep are dying left right and center (except for his blessed show sheep) and the dogs (four sheep dogs and one mareema) are living in chook pens and in their own excrement. 
I KNOW ITS FLAMIN HORRIBLE BUT IF I CALL THE RSPCA THEY WILL TAKE THE ANIMALS, SAY THANKS KID AND I WILL NEVER SEE DANA AGAIN. So dont you come wagging your fingers aqt me coz I am virtually powerless

Any questions now I have finished ranting?


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I wasn't sure what


> Yeah I certainly nto riding her


meant. My apologies, thought it meant you that you were 'into riding her", I didn't realise you meant 'not riding her.' My bad.

Didn't mean to wag fingers. I have had some horses that were also just hard keepers, it isn't like you starve them but since they have some issue as to why they aren't processing food right, you waste food tryin to make them fat and it doesn't work. The teeth are usually a major issue. 

My apologies if I seemed to scold. Sounds like you are doin all you can, you are in a tuff spot no doubt. It is commendable that you are helping her at your own expense. Perhaps some beet pulp soaked in corn oil mite help more? Just a suggestion, depends on her age. Has she ever foundered that you know of?

Can you buy Dana? Also, I have turned in people for horses before, and the rescues that work with animal control will have record and you would have a brownie point in your corner if you were the one that alerted them to her plight. 

I know how hard it is, but if turning him in meant a better life for Dana, I would want what was best for her, even if it meant not having her around. And all the other helpless animals.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish your luck goes better with the girls. They are both very pretty mares. I love the face on the sorrle. Is there any chance that you could buy them?


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Isn't there any way you can report him to someone so that the horses will be rescued? Or threatened that you're going to call unless he sells the horses to you? If it were me I would feed the horse myself!!!! Someone like that shouldnt own any animals!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OK you guys- just before it goes any further (as we don't want things to get heated), the horse is underweight, but it is definitely not Kiki's fault. I'm glad you're not riding her, either.  She is pretty though! I hope the owner gets some sense knocked into him about proper care/diet, but until then I know you're doing all you can.  Eh, it's such a shame when people have either no clue about how to care for a horse, or they just shouldn't have animals.  He's a prime example of both of those. *rolls eyes*
They are cute though!  Delta's laying down piccy is so cute.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I certainly didn't mean to make it sound like it was Kiki's fault, apologies if it seemed I did. I thought she (the horse) was being ridden, and I just wanted to say it was hard on their metabolism. And sometimes keeping a horse to proper weight _can_ be hard, I have beggered myself tryin to fatten up some of them. (But we still did it!) Alot has to do with the teeth and metabolism, too, not just diet or quantity. Also for horses that founder. 

Honestly, Kiki, I was tryin to offer helpful info. No judgement meant. You should be comended for caring about her, I hope and pray you can find a way to keep her yourself. I know you love her, she should be with you. But the world is so rarely what is should be, is it. 
Good luck, and blessings!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you guys. I know its a tough spot but I bought a sack of luceren an two of pellets which they both mowed into. Dana's teeth are fine she eats like a well horse but I have always supected Delta's teeth are not right but dentists are expensive and unless you shove the wolf teeth or whatever it is under Vic's nose he is unconviced and thinks its her age (16). Dana is only 6 and hasnt foundered or colicked before but I've never seen sugar beet over here I think thats an english vege. Crackrider suggested this suppletment and I might soak Delta's feed in chammolie to calm her which I think might also have somehing to do with her not keeping the food on very well.
Oh and buying them is completely out of the question. He bred Dana and rescued Delta and he has a completely unrealistic idea of their value. Yes Dana has rare Silver Bounty bloodlines which make great shojumpers and Delta is Zabeel which make good dressage/hack horses he would want in excess of $50,000 for both of them.
Thanks


----------



## Quence (Jan 6, 2009)

hey! i think it is great that you are still caring for these two cuties...yes like everyone said the first is underweight and good for you for not rider. I know what it is like to be in a situation that you do not have much of a say in and many people say stop doing it, but i think that it is great that you are still there for these horse even admiting she should be owning them!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Quence!!!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, beet pulp helps put weight on older horses, I wasn't sure of her age. Does she windsuck? (Cribbing?) I have been reading alot how that can keep a horse from putting on weight too.
You are in a tight spot, I hate that for you. I would have no choice but to tell they guy the whole ugly truth, that he isn't taking proper care of his horses and he wants WAYY to much for them, and when he blew his stack I would tell him I was gonna turn him in. I would be too compelled to act in Dana's best interest, even if it meant losing her. I had a horse dumped on me once, a OTTB that was in bad, BAD shape. We were trying to bring her back, but as much feed as I was pouring in her she improved VERY slowly. My oldest daughter fell in LOVE with the horse, and I gave her the horse. She spent long hourse hand grazing her. (I wouldn't let he rride her till she put some weight on, this horse had every single backbone she had showin when we first got her, no lie). But Gracie stayed poorly, and the vet told me her metabolism had broken down so she had kidney and intestinal problems I really coulnd't afford the treatements for. So, after a long, hard talk with my rescue I work with, we decided to adopt Gracie out, and the rehab barn could help her with her issues I couldn't afford to help her with. But while Skye (my oldest) helped me to come to this decision, it killed her. The day Gracie left on the trailer was one of the worse days in my oldest daughter's life. We were all crying in my driveway (yes, me too) but Skye the hardest. She has never bonded to a horse since, breaks my heart, tho I have tried to get her two other horses. Gracie, however, got the treatments she needed, and she is SO fat and shiny how, and spoiled rotten by her new owner. Skye was glad to see her so fat and shiny, and cried cause she still misses her so.

If you concern yourself with the horses welfare first you will sacrifice your needs for thiers. When you TRULY love something, you are obligated to act in it's best interests, even tho that mite not be in the best way to have your desires. Even tho I would miss her (as Skye misses Gracie, even now) I would still hafta do what is best for her. My oldest knows personally about such sacifice, yet if you asked her I bet she wudda done the same if she had to do it over.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but waiting for the pic to upload my time to edit expired. 
I also needed to change 'had a long hard talk with my rescue' to 'had a long hard talk with my daughter.'

Here is a pic of Skye and Gracie, if you look at Gracie's withers you can get an idea of how bad off she was, and this was after being at our place for 2 months (I usually have them quite fattened up by then). Skye really loved her, and I don't think she has gotten over it yet. But she would still tell you she would do it again for Gracie's sake.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow thats sad!!! Dont worry. Just three days after being fed by yours truly Dana is looking loads better and Delta is on the improve. Delta I think needs her teeth floating but I cant afford it and her owner is unconvinced. But I mightbe getting work soon so I will get her teeth done as soon as I acn afford it. Her owner has settled down about me feeding them and has suggested corn oil. I dont know...sounds good.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck with your situation...how sad that you have to be the one to care for his horses for him!!! But those horses are so lucky they have you around to watch out for them both! Just keep a close watch on them...if things go south and there isn't anything left that you can do, you may have to alert the authorities, for the sake of the horses :-( 

But glad to hear things appear to be looking up for them health-wise!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

maybe see if you can get a vet/dentist to come out for a discounted rate or for free. They might be willing to help out, ya never know


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

That is wonderful!  I am so glad to hear the owner may come around. 

Blessings for you, Dana, and Delta! Look after those hoofkids now!:wink:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

hoofkids? I havent heard that one b4 lol!!! I doubt they'll come out for free. I'm at that age where they'll think I'm being an unresonable kid or that I should be working to pay full fare. Like we got this 82 year old freind and they expected her to pay $300 to get her cats teeth cleaned!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well this is Dana a couple of weeks of intensive feeding later


----------

